
Winamp, the 21-year old media player, is making a comeback in 2019 - startupflix
https://www.cnet.com/news/winamp-the-21-year-old-media-player-is-making-a-comeback-in-2019/
======
arayh
I am proud to say that after 20 years, I am still using Winamp on my PC.

~~~
startupflix
#metoo

------
joshomatic
this made me smile so much, thank you.

